# ¿Puedo reemplazar el fotodiodo por una LDR en este circuito?



## Fantasma (Feb 13, 2006)

Hola amigos del foro

despues de mucho bvuscar, heencontrado el circuitop que se muestra abajo.  por lo que he investidado un fotodiodo permite el paso de corriente cuando incide sobre el una cantidad de luz; por otro lado una LDR permite el paso de corriente cuando la luz que la incide en poca, ya que a mayor ñuz sobre ella, mayor es el valor de su resistencia .Por lo que puedo deducir del esquema (mi experiencia es bastante limitada), mientras mayor sea la cantidad de luz que incide sobre el fotodiodo, mayor será la lectura que entregue el amperimetro.

Lo que yo deseo es lo contrario, a MAYOR cantidad de luz quer incida sobre el detector, MENOR lectura del amperimetro.

¿Puedo reemplazar el fotodiodo por una LDR?  Si es así ¿La LDR debe tener un valor especial o piede ser una de uso común?

DE ANTEMANO GRACIAS


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 13, 2006)

Fantasma dijo:
			
		

> ...despues de mucho bvuscar, heencontrado el circuitop que se muestra abajo.




 ... no hay ningun circuito a la vista ....


----------



## Fantasma (Feb 13, 2006)

No se permite el formato bmp   ¿como lo cambio para poder subir el esquema?


----------



## Fantasma (Feb 13, 2006)

Tuve que subirlo como documento de word


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 8, 2006)

Hay cierta diferencia entre ambos componentes, una LDR, es un Resistencia Dependiente de Luz, a mayor cantidad de esta, su resistencia disminuye y viceversa.

Un fotodiodo, debe de ser utilizado en polarización Inversa, cuando incide sobre el una cantidad de luz de una determinada longitud de onda, esta libera pares de fotones sobre el material semiconductor con lo cuál se crea una pequeña intensidad.

Por tanto una LDR cambia su resistencia con la Luz
Un Fotodiodo produce intensidad con la luz, pero su operación más eficáz esta en el orden de la Luz Infraroja.

No hay ningún diagrama, pero si lo que quieres es que al haber luz el amperímetro marque menos intensidad pon una LDR y el amperímetro en paralelo.

Así cuando incide LUZ sobre la LDR su resistencia baja y fluye más corriente por esta y menos pro el amperímetro y viceversa.

Saludos


----------

